# My experience with Zoloft



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok so i've had dp/dr for 6years now kicked in when I was 14 now 20. Now I wouldint say my dp/dr is as bad as most of yours I'm just to use to it now so bassicly it's an emotional deadness and knowing that everything issint how it should be and knowing that im not in my body or mind. altho I dont feel like im watching myself do things anymore.

Ok so I went to doctors got 50mg of zoloft and after about a week somthing strange happend I was watching everybody loves raymond and Ray was in the hospital and everyone thought he was gonna die and then Robert was very cconcerend and yelling his brothers name and boom I poped into reailty I could feel the concern through the tv it was a very powerfull feeling almost euphoric stronger then getting high. but for some reason I decided to just quit taking it. Just wanted to say tho I either feel emotionaly dead or very vunerable and full of fear and when that happens people size me up but I only get like that once in a blue moon even without being on meds.

So was that zoloft working? and does anyone else get in those weird vunerable full of fear states like me?


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

Anyone????


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

I think the problem with emotional deadness is that when you do feel your emotions they are drastically intensified.

When I get my 'bursts of emotion' I am unmanageable. I tend to have near-breakdowns, if not fully blown ones. I'll walk for miles and cry uncontrollably for no reason other than I have a massive build up of energy which I am unable to vent any other way. After an hour or so of this I'm just numb again.

Maybe you have to go through these for a while until you find some sort of balance, I just don't know.


----------



## ihavemessedupdreams (Apr 19, 2007)

I think so to the only thing that seems to get me feeling normal again is when I smoke a joint but for some reason as soon as I'm fixed it's just way to much for me I get jittery as hell and my nerves are retardedly bad the truth is I want the high to end even tho I'm fixed during it
kind of how everyone here feels when they enter reailty they get scared of it. I think I have real issues tho I can't cope with reailty and I dont think I can cope with who I am.

but either way do you think that zoloft was working for me in that first post of mine? by the way thanks for your honest input I like how we can all relate to eachother


----------

